

45Bits - choxi

http://45bits.com<p>I'm working on a service that provides data sets for devs to build apps on top of, I wanted to open up our beta invites to the Hacker News community first. Let me know what you guys think!
======
timrobinson
What were you thinking of hosting? The world needs a decent source of free
financial data:

[http://www.wilmott.com/messageview.cfm?catid=19&threadid...](http://www.wilmott.com/messageview.cfm?catid=19&threadid=14748)

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/417453/best-most-
comprehe...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/417453/best-most-
comprehensive-api-for-stocks-financial-data)

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/281263/where-can-i-get-
fr...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/281263/where-can-i-get-free-real-
time-stock-data)

~~~
choxi
Finance data is definitely one we're looking into, I'd love to see what some
clever hackers could build with access to something like that!

A few others: Sports stats, nutritional info, science figures (melting point
of titanium, etc.). There are quite a few things we could offer, which is why
we're interested to hear what developers would want to use.

